
Why Scala? - adamw1pl
https://blog.softwaremill.com/why-scala-a6ac8c98c541
======
hderms
I think there are compelling business reasons to use Scala and hope Scala 3
simplifies the language like it promised. I don't personally think modern
Scala isnt super hard to understand but there are some unpleasant edges to the
language.

